# Beyonce spotted with the seasons ugliest bag...



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

YIKES! Beyonce was spotted showing off the Louis Vuitton "Tribute Bag". This purse has been labeled the ugliest bag of the season by many fashion mags and editors. It's supposed to be a collage of all the best selling LV bags of all time....I say it's a disaster!! 

What do you say??


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Yuck


----------



## DakotaJade (Jul 19, 2007)

haha it's very interesting looking.lol.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 19, 2007)

It's very ugly and I'm sure it costs thousands. What a waste of material and money.


----------



## Manda (Jul 19, 2007)

I say your subject header said it all


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

That is hideous.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ew ew ew! But I like the bottom left corner lol.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

oh wow, that is absolutely wretched! I've never been a fan of LV but I REALLY would never look twice at this stupid thing! Total waist of money!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 19, 2007)

wow, that is ugly


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

My God what the hell is that! It's literally a collage and it's not pretty.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think so!!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty ugly. Nothing I'd pay for.


----------



## jbirdjr (Jul 20, 2007)

oooohhhh hell no that thing is fugly


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

i dun think its that ugly. maybe a lil too much with the sticking out handle


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope she got paid to carry that thing around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 20, 2007)

There is no chance that I would ever buy that.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Jul 20, 2007)

it looks like she made it!!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 20, 2007)

they couldnt pay me enough to carry that


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 20, 2007)

ewww is she serious? I dont care if she has alot of money to afford..this a damn waste.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow thats really ugly. What a waste of money.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 20, 2007)

I betcha she was given the bag for free. Beyonce is so popular right now, LV probably gave or loaned her the bag to use so that it can get some positive press.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the chain but it is weird looking. I think it's as big as me!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 20, 2007)

It looks like she couldn't decide which purse she wanted to take, between ten purses and just decided to wear them all at once LOL!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Eewww!


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

hahaha hello early 90's, welcome back






Originally Posted by *Share* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I betcha she was given the bag for free. Beyonce is so popular right now, LV probably gave or loaned her the bag to use so that it can get some positive press. Of course, all A-lists walk around in shoes, dresses and bags given to them, for exposure


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow what an ugly bag.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 21, 2007)

That bag is so revoltingly disgusting! Its so tacky 80's to me.


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 21, 2007)

Fuuuugggggllllllyyyyyyy


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2007)

Yup. Complete disaster.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow it took me a moment to figure out what the hell that was!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2007)

Lmfao.

What an idiot.


----------



## SuddenRush (Jul 22, 2007)

Lmao.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 22, 2007)

its not the ugliest bag, but i wouldnt buy it


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it is hideous as well!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 22, 2007)

That really is ugly.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 23, 2007)

Not cute. LOL


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 23, 2007)

Ew that is so ugly.

Come on B!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 23, 2007)

just because its from a deisgner handbag, doesnt mean its cute.


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

eww that is so ugly


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 27, 2007)

This bag is so ugly. I can't believe she walked out of the house in this. Yuck!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 28, 2007)

I bet she got it as a freebie, or in a gift bag or something. What a conversation piece, but ooogly!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 1, 2007)

Omg...I didn't think that anyone would actually purchase this thing and wear it public, but here's another pic of Ms.Beyonce with this ugly 42,000 dollar Louis Vuitton bag. Now most of the time I love her style, but this bag is horrible. By the way, her casual look is waay cute.


----------



## estherika (Aug 1, 2007)

she looks hot in jeans and tee shirt but the bag is UGLY!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

That bag is way weird! lol.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 1, 2007)

It's soooo ugly!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe she got it for free from the LV company to promote them or they gave her money to use it, something like that, I dont think she would ever spend her own money on such an ugly bag!


----------



## greatnana (Aug 1, 2007)

bee sets it out


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

not


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 2, 2007)

That's so ugly. I love her jeans though!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *estherika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looks hot in jeans and tee shirt but the bag is UGLY!! ditto


----------



## bCreative (Aug 2, 2007)

Those jeans are smokin' hot on her, I need a pair!! But WTF 42,000 for that bag!! I could buy a new wardrobe, make-up, and get an apartment with that kind of money!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 4, 2007)

That bag is ugly.


----------



## LisaLu (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's very ugly and I'm sure it costs thousands. What a waste of material and money. I saw this pic in magazine &amp; the thing cost $42,000 (not a typo) &amp; its hideous!


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

whoever made this----what were they thinking???


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is bad...ew


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 9, 2007)

its pretty ugly when you think how much it must have cost. Crazy.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 9, 2007)

Very ugly. The design is way too busy.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 9, 2007)

lol. I wonder how much she is being paid to market it lol!

*Babyangel *


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 9, 2007)

yuck!


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats a horrible bag! ugh.


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

ehmm it's allright


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

wow... talk about being a unique bag.

definitely not my taste.


----------



## lovefe (Aug 15, 2007)

in don't like it at alllll ewwww


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

so _ugly_.


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

this should be in a museum, not on a shoulder,,shoot if thats the case, let me cut up all my bags i have and make one and sell it too lol


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 24, 2007)

i didnt even read the whole title when i clicked on your thread, and as i was going to read it i was distracted by her handbag and was like, WTF is that!!! then i read it and started laughing!! that thing is HIDEOUS!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

who sang that song "bag lady?" Was it Erykah Badu?

We should dedicate it to her...


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ew ew ew! But I like the bottom left corner lol.


----------



## MsDiamond (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow...That is ugly.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2007)

uuuggghhh!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 25, 2007)

wow. it actually makes me dizzy. UGLY!


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 26, 2007)

oh i must see this pic. i have seen the bag and its hideous.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 27, 2007)

TO each his own---uck.


----------



## joybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

Did LV puke?


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

doesn't it cost like 46,000? anyways, I would buy myself a benz with that money, but beyonce has so much money it's nothing to here, it's just her bag of the week lol


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ewww.. someone needs to get new designers.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2008)

I would not waist my money on it.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

that bag is atrocious...

anyone that pays that amount for it must be...


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh God that is the ugliest bag ever!!


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

This has probably been said, but I don't really understand why they made this exactly, cause they can? It's hideous, I guess some people might like it because individual tastes are so different but gawd.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 11, 2008)

it truly is a disaster. Never really liked LV anyways....


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Feb 11, 2008)

Hideous!


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 11, 2008)

wow! That really IS the UGLIEST purse i have EVER SEEN!


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

I think is a very interesting type of purse I know is 24K but it was from I think a limited edition of LV from all of their collection purses.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

That bag is really hideous. Here we are a year later and we're still posting how bad it is lol


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

i find it cute... the bag is so unique,,, i dont care if there are lots of criticisms here... i still like it...


----------



## Darla (Jun 23, 2008)

it either goes with everything -or- it goes with nothing!


----------



## cheller (Jun 23, 2008)

ahahhaha.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 24, 2008)

It's just awful!!!


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 24, 2008)

That bag is hideous. Beyonce is beautiful but i have never liked her taste in fashion.


----------



## michelle (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG its one bag?. At a glance it looked as though she was juggling 5 different bags. Sign me up for 20 of those-yeah right.


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 14, 2008)

Yuck that is one helluva ugly bag!! I wouldn't carry one like that even if I am paid for it!!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

WHY would LV make that? I wouldn't pay a PENNY for that awful bag. Well, maybe I would, if it costed a penny...to make a profit on e-bay


----------



## Beauty&Soul (Jul 22, 2008)

I Can't See No One Wearing That Bag! Wow!


----------



## candy19 (Jul 24, 2008)

ewww ugly!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 15, 2008)

it's disgusting!! but i guess if you're beyonce you can get away with it...


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

lol, i dont like it.

lol. big NO NO


----------



## moccah (Aug 21, 2008)

ow my god....

I thought the ugly chanel with exterior pockets or something was ugly but this is so not cute :s


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 9, 2009)

i'd love to have that bag, i've heard it costs half a million dollars and that there is only like 5 (i think it was...something like that) ever made. Whoever has that bag, beyonce being one, sure has something to show off.


----------



## t1nkerbell (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow thats really ugly! But since its beyonce I would doubt she paid for it, it was probably given to her. Its so tacky, it looks like a bad knockoff you would get on canal street!


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

yuck,,

it's ugly. how could beyonce used that


----------



## luxurious (Dec 19, 2009)

I've always thought it was cute, i'd love to have that bag, i love lv!


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Dec 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...patchwork3.jpg
YIKES! Beyonce was spotted showing off the Louis Vuitton "Tribute Bag". This purse has been labeled the ugliest bag of the season by many fashion mags and editors. It's supposed to be a collage of all the best selling LV bags of all time....I say it's a disaster!! 
What do you say??
first off I would definitely PAY FOR A KNOCK OFF OF OF A KNOCK OFF...LMAO........DAYUM THE MONEY THESE CELEBRITIES spend for stupid items..lol..

Originally Posted by *gracexd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yuck,,
it's ugly. how could beyonce used that

she probably got it for free...this is how some designer's get their items in the public eye...she's a famous entertainer, photographed everywhere so who else would be the better person to advertise this monstrosity..lol...


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 6, 2010)

It's $38'000.

How many innocent LV bags had to die for this monstrosity?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

That handbag is hideous!


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah it does look weird, but hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder lol


----------



## fostin (Jul 29, 2010)

haha absolutely horrible!!!


----------

